# Sage Barista Express - Steamer power reduced after one year



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

I purchased the barista express in March 2020, and in the last few months i notice the steam power is no longer what it used to be - i struggle to even tear the milk at the beginning and often get lots of bubbles but no/little microfoam.

I used to get steam power issues after making back to back milk drinks, but now I'm even getting it on the first use.....

has anyone else experienced this? any tips?


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Whats your cleaning routine like? Do you descale? What products do you use to descale? A bit more information please.


----------



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

General-S-1 said:


> Whats your cleaning routine like? Do you descale? What products do you use to descale? A bit more information please.


 I've not descaled yet, as the light to descale has not come up yet. Although apart from the first month or so I have always used bottled water - does it still require descaling? do you recommend doing before the machine asks for it?

I use tablets to run a cleaning cycle every time the clean me sign illuminates or flashes (can't remember which one) which seems to be every couple months or so.

i always "flush" and clean the steamer after use as well to ensure no dried milk or blocked holes.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Descale it now. If you're not careful it'll stop totally. My DTP did that. Make sure you run plenty of steam through with the descaler water in the tank - the steam pipe is tiny so blocks very easily.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

pgarrish said:


> Descale it now. If you're not careful it'll stop totally. My DTP did that. Make sure you run plenty of steam through with the descaler water in the tank - the steam pipe is tiny so blocks very easily.


 👆great advice. You might have to descale more than once. 
let us know how you get on.


----------



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

pgarrish said:


> Descale it now. If you're not careful it'll stop totally. My DTP did that. Make sure you run plenty of steam through with the descaler water in the tank - the steam pipe is tiny so blocks very easily.


 thanks will do!

Should i also change the filter? I have not changed that either since i got the machine (assuming it was not necessary since using bottled water)


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

You may as well change the filter. It doesn't stop scale though


----------



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

thanks both

Descaled this afternoon and immediately saw a huge improvement in steam power.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

What water are you using?

Have you changed the filter at all yet?


----------



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

dutchy101 said:


> What water are you using?
> 
> Have you changed the filter at all yet?


 bottled water, i mix but usually either evian or volvic. (for the first month or two of ownership i did use filtered tap water).

I haven't changed the filter yet but plan to soon. however operationally the machine is back to how it used to be now that it is descaled.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I think you should definitely change the filter. In terms of the water I'd suggest using Volvic over the Evian which has a much higher calcium rate which will lead to scale


----------

